# English Cocker Spaniel Afraid Of The Water



## cyoung35 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have an 3 year old English Cocker Spaniel that I would like to train to fetch birds in the water but he is afraid of the water. How do I get him to get used to the water without scarring him for life?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A little competition for a water retrieve might just do it. Let another dog retrieve a dummy from the water a couple of times, then send your dog. If your dog stops at the waters edge, send the other dog. Competition for retrieves is generally discouraged, but in very special circumstances can be a valuable tool.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Whatever happens dont ever ever force him into the water

first find a small shallow stream that he will wade across

you go first and let him follow on his own dont throw him in

when hes comfortable doing that start going in a little deeper cossing where he might have to swim a couple stroke once hes doing that move to a little deeper part of the stream and do it again.

Keep doing this untill he walks right in and follows.

At first the narrower the stream the better it will be less intimidating, find one with good footing.

It would help a lot if you have a friend with a dog thats not afraid of water and gets along well with your dog, monkey see monkey do

If he like to play fetch you can now go to a beach with calm water and play fetch dont over do it just a couple throw on land then toss it in the water where he can get it without having to swim. three to five throws tops each day, leave him wanting more.

gradually day after day throw it afew feet farther out until he has to swim a couple feet bu now he will probably be over it an go in.

do all this on hot days so the water feels good to him


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I had this problem with my then 8 month old lab....he fell off a dock at 3 months and was quite scared of the water from then on....what I did was ...and it was in April so the water was still chilly....I walked in the water with my waders on .....and then threw a bumper close to me .....if you have some water near your place that is warm ...you could pobably even swim with your dog and just have fun ....my dog is now 1 years old ...and he's in the water before I can even take a step towards the lake.....just make it fun ,...and exciting and hopefully it'll work out ....and once water is fun ...do some fun retrieving ....good luck


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

The best sure fire way to get your dog over his fear of water that i have never known to fail is to take him on a run on the hottest most humid day of the summer. If you can't run ride a bike with him on leash. You have to know where a fairly close body of water is, as you don't want the dog to suffer heat stroke., but you do have to get him hot and panting. As you get to the water wade into it. If your dog is hot enough or panting enough he will follow you right in. It literally is impossible for the dog to fight his physiological response to prevent overheating. This techinique will always work!!! A pro gave me this advice once, and I've never known it to fail.


----------



## cyoung35 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you all for the advise, I will try some of these techniques this weekend and I'll let you know which one worked the best.


----------

